# Streamlight Stinger Led HP Review&Beamshots -- Streamlight builds a Thrower!



## woodrow (Oct 24, 2009)

*To be considered for the Reviews section*

*Outdoor beamshots on post 17*

I have a confession to make. While I love my Fenix, Nitecore etc. lights.... I secretely always root for an American company like Streamlight, Pelican, Inova etc. to produce a product that actually outshines their quicker foreign competition. When I read here about Streamlights new 200 lumen OTF (out the front) Stinger Led HP.... I called Greg at Brightguy and convinced him to sell me one. (lol)

Mine arrived today and I took a few pics and thought I would share some quick observations with you before getting some sleep before tomorrow's overtime.

First, the packaging is classic Streamlight. I ordered the light with both a home and car slow charger.







Its a decent sized light at over 9" long with a 2" reflector, weighing about 14 oz.... shown next to a Fenix TA21 (typical 3x123 regular light) and a NiteCore EZ123






Interestingly enough, the reflector is the same size as the Streamlight SurvivorLED and Supertac.






Another picture showing the SurvivorLED






Except.... This time they put a nice hotly driven spot on color modern led in it!






It will easily out throw all but the dedicated thrower lights out there with its large reflector...shown here next to my TA21's normal sized bezel.






Here are some beamshots. First the TA21 claiming 225 lumens. Garage door is 27' all settings locked for beamshots. 1 sec at f/2.8 daylight






Now the Streamlight Led HP






Here is a under exposed shot at 1/10 of a second to show hot spot intensity






Here is a shot to show how far leds have come....The Streamlight SuvivorLED lux 3 compared to whatever led the Stinger Led HP is running with the same sized reflector. 1/10 sec







I would say that Streamlight is not fudging its numbers. The light has three settings and strobe, but will always come on on high. The settings are: 200 lumens high with 2 hour runtime, 100 lumens medium with 3.75 hour runtime, 50 lumens low with 7.25 hour runtime. The light also has a strobe function if wanted. The light uses a forward tactical switch behind the bezel (which is nice in my opinion) and can be had in the dual switch model which also includes a tail switch. On low (you hold down on the button from high...and it cycles through medium and low and back to high) I did notice some pwm flickering on low...but not on medium. To get to strobe (if you want it) you double click when the light is on.

I like that the light feels solid. Its size would make it a good duty light and I am sure it would have no problem reaching out and hitting targets 200+ yards away. I do not have the 8+ sec exposure needed to take such a shot decently available on my camera, but I have no doubt the light will do it. I also like that the beam is very well centered...none of the multiple Saturn rings usually associated with a smooth reflector...just one ring with a nice center hot spot. The tint is also warmer than my Fenix TA21 cool Q5 tint...without being green. I would say spot on white.

So overall, I would say this would make a great LE/Security duty light, and civialian outdoor use light. You can hold it in a natural grip..and have instant light without having to bend your elbow up like on most tactical rear switch only lights. It has good spill intensity..and while being slightly narrower than many smaller reflector lights, it does do a decent job of lighting up the foreground. Combine that with a lifetime warrenty from Streamlight and a solid metal body..with a nice rubber grip, the light really does feel nice to use. I am proud of Streamlight on this one. It has better throw than my old Stinger Ultra, in a smaller package with much better runtime and regulation. It even holds its own in overall brightness with its quick moving Asian competition. Well done Streamlight!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## woodrow (Oct 24, 2009)

Reserved for outdoor beamshots


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you have some lux measurements at one meter, or corrected to one meter?

Bill


----------



## rumme (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like a nice thrower and fairly tight beam. 

These are about $75-85 shipped ? 


a little out of my price range for only 200 lumens , but it looks like a very useable light.


----------



## JAS (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a Pelican 7060 and a Streamlight Stinger LED (not HP) and I would be curious how the Streamlight Stinger Led HP compares to the Pelican 7060. Clearly I don't need another light, but having a common charger with the Stinger I already have might be handy. 

Does anybody know what Streamlights use lithium ion batteries?


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 24, 2009)

@JAS
The Streamlight Strion [3 flavors] and Streamlight Fire Vulcan use Li-ion rechargeables. About 20 models use Li primaries. 

Here is a link to Streamlight models w battery type: 
http://www.brightguy.com/manufacturer/streamlight.php


----------



## Casebrius (Oct 25, 2009)

The original Stinger is what made me a flashaholic! I still have one that I've used for about 12 years.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 25, 2009)

Casebrius said:


> The original Stinger is what made me a flashaholic! I still have one that I've used for about 12 years.



Yes that are Flashlights, not even the best Throwers, but use for many Years, and Output enough for practise.


----------



## 276 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks good.. so is it that both switches are forward switches or just the mid.


----------



## bkumanski (Oct 25, 2009)

JAS said:


> I have a Pelican 7060 and a Streamlight Stinger LED (not HP) and I would be curious how the Streamlight Stinger Led HP compares to the Pelican 7060. Clearly I don't need another light, but having a common charger with the Stinger I already have might be handy.
> 
> Does anybody know what Streamlights use lithium ion batteries?



Only the Strions do. These are Nicads (but there are Nimh cells for these). They will work with the old chargers and you can buy one without a charger if you already have one. Prices range from the low $90s to $140 ish depending on what charger options you get (no charger vs AC/DC vs regular/fast) Mine got shipped a few days ago. Waiting until the 29th :candle:...

I was very impressed with this light when I saw it at the Streamlight booth and that hotspot throws, even in a well lit convention room.

Both switches are forward switches with momentary on. Its just like a three way switch in your home too, either one will change the light, even if you used the other first. I especially like the UI which doesn't allow you to change modes unintentionally.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 26, 2009)

JAS said:


> I have a Pelican 7060 and a Streamlight Stinger LED (not HP) and I would be curious how the Streamlight Stinger Led HP compares to the Pelican 7060. Clearly I don't need another light, but having a common charger with the Stinger I already have might be handy.
> 
> Does anybody know what Streamlights use lithium ion batteries?


 

The Stinger HP is maybe 15% brighter than the Pelican 7060 (a light I have had) They both have tight spill beams, but the Pelican's spot is bigger (this can be very nice in many circumstances...but the HP will out throw the Pelican by a decent margin) The Pelican also has a slightly cooler beam normally. The Pelican Does use a lithoum battery while the HP uses a nicad one...old tech..but for a base based light not really a drawback.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 26, 2009)

276 said:


> Looks good.. so is it that both switches are forward switches or just the mid.


 
I don't have the dual switch model...but I would hope both are forward.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 26, 2009)

rumme said:


> Looks like a nice thrower and fairly tight beam.
> 
> These are about $75-85 shipped ?
> 
> ...


 
A little over $100. I paid $120 with home and car charger bases.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, that sounds very interesting for me, Can someone compare it to an "old" thrower like Tiablo A9 or Dereelight DBS ?
When the Streamlight has more output than an Pelican 7060 it must be more Throw than an Tiablo A9, did i see it right ? It can be one of the Super Thrower now.


----------



## GreySave (Oct 26, 2009)

I was about to say that the had looked like a Super Tac design until I reached the point where you noted that fact. The Super Tac at 135 Lumens will easily throw 400 feet so I would not be at all surprised if this models throws over 600 feet. The Super Tac meets my needs as a thrower as beyond that my vision will fail me anyway. Love the three power levels though....


----------



## woodrow (Oct 27, 2009)

GreySave said:


> I was about to say that the had looked like a Super Tac design until I reached the point where you noted that fact. The Super Tac at 135 Lumens will easily throw 400 feet so I would not be at all surprised if this models throws over 600 feet. The Super Tac meets my needs as a thrower as beyond that my vision will fail me anyway. Love the three power levels though....


 
Your right...this light has the same beam...just driven 30% harder. (on high)


----------



## woodrow (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of the led. Looks like heatsinking is not an issue.






Cropped






Here is a standing hand held beamshot...and cropped at 135 yards of a double door taken with the HP and my Fenix TA21...1 sec exp both


Fenex TA21... Max






Streamlight HP High






TA21 cropped







Stinger HP Cropped







Sorry no tripod...just going for a nightly walk with a friend...but thought they would show a little of the reach of the HP's beam. I forgot how much fun it was to go out with a thrower. The HP is not bad for walking though because it actually has decent spill (although somewhat tight) which makes it so your not just chasing a white ball like some other throwers I have used.


----------



## woodrow (Nov 9, 2009)

Here are some additional beamshots at 1" at 8 yards

Fenix PD30+ R2 




Streamlight HP




Quark Turbo 123x2






Not the best photo quality on these (sorry) but the Stinger HP LED is my favorite outdoor light. The spill is just really bright...and the beam will really reach out there. I wish I still had my old spear for a long range comparrison shot, but I know the HP would easilly beat it in throw.


----------



## Bloodnut (Nov 9, 2009)

woodrow - first, thanks for the review. SL gets overlooked a lot here at CPF, but they build some bombproof, if somewhat unexciting lights.

Would you speak about the switching a bit more? I understand that the mid-body and and tail switch operate in the same manner and interchangeably, but how do you move from hi-med-lo? Press and hold? Click to scroll thru? Or what? If it's press and hold, how long do you have to hold to change modes? I got that you double click on (hi only?) for strobe.

Thanks for your time.

PS. I have an old UltraStinger. I try not to leave it in the charger all the time. Can anyone authoritatively say whether it shortens the battery life to leave it in the (slow charger) 24/7/365? It seems that they were built for this, but it still bugs me. TIA.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 9, 2009)

Bloodnut said:


> woodrow - first, thanks for the review. SL gets overlooked a lot here at CPF, but they build some bombproof, if somewhat unexciting lights.
> 
> Would you speak about the switching a bit more? I understand that the mid-body and and tail switch operate in the same manner and interchangeably, but how do you move from hi-med-lo? Press and hold? Click to scroll thru? Or what? If it's press and hold, how long do you have to hold to change modes? I got that you double click on (hi only?) for strobe.
> 
> ...



The Streamlight battery packs(NiCd) are pretty hardy and can tolerate being left on the charger, but the asumption is that the battery will be used periodically, so it will be used then recharged, then left on the charger till next use. I do not think that the company expects a person to leave their UltraStiongers on the charger for ever without being used, that would ruin any battery pack. Use or lose it (battery pack). The SL warranty shop/store that I go to recommends replacing a battery pack once a year, so yes, go ahead and abuse it. If you keep the receipt and your pack dies in 6 months or so, they will replace it free.

Bill


----------



## Bloodnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Bill - got it. The 24/7/365 remark was just shorthand. The US gets used almost nightly for short periods. I'm probably waaay overdue for a battery replacement. Mine is at least three years old and runtime has dropped off a lot.


----------



## woodrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Bloodnut said:


> woodrow - first, thanks for the review. SL gets overlooked a lot here at CPF, but they build some bombproof, if somewhat unexciting lights.
> 
> Would you speak about the switching a bit more? I understand that the mid-body and and tail switch operate in the same manner and interchangeably, but how do you move from hi-med-lo? Press and hold? Click to scroll thru? Or what? If it's press and hold, how long do you have to hold to change modes? I got that you double click on (hi only?) for strobe.
> 
> ...


 
The switching on the HP is pretty nice... Strobe can Only be accessed by switching the light full on (not just momentary) and then clicking it abain within half a second or so. Press and hold on the switch when the light is on, and it will go to med...keep pressing and it will go to low....and back to med then high again. The light Always turns on onto high. Hope that helps. Again, the switch is a mid forward clicky on the hp...momentary is easy to do.


----------



## CDP930 (Dec 2, 2009)

I purchased the LED HP DS (Dual Switch) for patrol. I love the light itself, great build and the two switches are great. However, I just stopped using it and went back to my Ultrastinger because it is straight up a thrower. While there is some spill, I needed more. This is strickly speaking as needs for a patrol officer. There just wasn't enough spill when walking up to a dark house at 3AM. Easily lite up the local football field from one end to the other, so if its a thrower you want its a good pick.


----------



## dwever (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought the polystinger (185 lumens) which has the same switch and rubber over the clickie as the HP, and it is in for warranty work already.


----------

